# Paycheck



## Bking0524 (Mar 9, 2021)

So I just started receiving my health benefits and there were two deductions on my check on pretax and I post tax...my question is the post tax deduction was 60 bucks and my weekly deduction was only supposed to b the amount of the pretax which was 30 dollars....my question is what does Medical AT, Dental AT, and Eyewear AT mean on my check totaling in an extra 60 dollara....I tjink it means ammu tax but camt get a definite answer...plz help so tjay I may get back money if I am owed ty...


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 10, 2021)

Call Target Pay and Benefits.


----------

